# Keeping out the light.



## Actor (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been processing a lot of film lately but I don't have a darkroom.  Instead I use a "changing bag," i.e., late at night I turn off all the lights and then crawl into my sleeping bag backwards with my feel sticking out the top.  It works for loading reels into my tank, but for making prints I need a darkroom.  It appears I need to use my shop for a darkroom but there are a lot of problems with doing that.  Among these is the fact that I have four computers along the far wall and the monitors glow for quite a while after they have been turned off.  Also, one of the computers has a light in the back which continues to glow quite brightly after it has been turned off, even if I pull the plug.  I have no idea why.  There's also a window along one wall.

I'm thinking that a solution to this is to hang a curtain in front of the computers.  After turning off the computers I can draw the curtain in front of them. My problem is that I cannot find a cloth in the cloth shops that is truly opaque.  Even the black cloths pass light.

So what kind of cloth do they make changing bags out of and where can I get a big sheet of it?


----------



## CSR Studio (Oct 22, 2009)

Changing bags are nylon and you will need 2 layers to be light tight. Any material or sewing shop should have it in black, make sure it is heavy enough but not too heavy. Good luck!


----------



## ann (Oct 23, 2009)

you might consider some black plastic sheeting, the heavy duty type. it comes in large sheets. 

I had a student at one time who build his whole darkroom this way, created 
"walls" using the sheeting.


----------



## Torus34 (Oct 24, 2009)

Plastic garbage bags work.


----------



## Actor (Oct 24, 2009)

ann said:


> you might consider some black plastic sheeting, the heavy duty type. it comes in large sheets.
> 
> I had a student at one time who build his whole darkroom this way, created
> "walls" using the sheeting.


Could you be more precise as to what you mean by "black plastic sheeting?"  Is this something you would get at a lumber yard?


----------



## Actor (Oct 24, 2009)

Torus34 said:


> Plastic garbage bags work.


Now tha's a possibility!   Cheap and disposable.


----------



## Actor (Oct 24, 2009)

I just came across this stuff a minute ago:

Duvetyne (Commando Cloth) Flame Retardant Darkroom Black Out Cloth - 1 Yard | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## ann (Oct 24, 2009)

try HOme depot or Lowes for black sheeting. garbage bags may be too thin.

the fabic from freestyle is nice, but the cost will not be cheap at 9 dollars a yard, will all depend on just how much you will need.


----------



## 1986 (Oct 24, 2009)

I build my darkroom with heavy duty plastic trash bags from home depot. Works perfectly. Used black duct tape and its light tight. I would suggest this. Its cheaper than buying cloth. 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100158546/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------

